# Need Bookmarks widget back



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

On my Galaxy Tab2 7.0 I updated to 4.0.4 and the update took out the bookmarks widget. Does anyone know a work around to get it back. I'm rooted and need to side load or install apks to system/app folder but I don't know which apps are for the bookmarks widget.


----------

